# if you were Superman . . .



## Cloud (Dec 14, 2006)

--what would you do?

--given that you could travel around the world in a blink of the eye and didn't need to sleep, how would you fill your hours? (other than saving the world and working at the Daily Planet) 

--would you design a different suit? 
--would you find a different disguise other than Mr. Dork 
--would you get a different job so you wouldn't have to make up excuses for your absences. What job?
--go mining in Alaska for gold or gems in Brazil with your x-ray vision? 
--train Krypto to be a SAR dog?


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 14, 2006)

The first thing I would do is design a new outfit - wearing *red *underpants over other clothes is silly.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd use my x-ray vision to spy on the girls changing room - fnar fnar 

But in all probability if Superman existed in today's world he'd either be representing a government and therefore act as an arm of the state or be hunted by the state for being a vigilante. I've never really understood in the comics why Batman is reviled for being a vigilante but the rest of the superhero community (who are essentially exactly the same) are not.

As for the secret identity/job thing. I'd probably have neither. Superman could make a fortune if he 'hired' himself out to do major contruction job or something once in a while. 
As for the suit, well at least it makes him more recognisable and he could probably make another few million by starting his own brandname merchandise


----------



## Pyan (Dec 15, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> But in all probability if Superman existed in today's world he'd either be representing a government and therefore act as an arm of the state or be hunted by the state for being a vigilante. I've never really understood in the comics why Batman is reviled for being a vigilante but the rest of the superhero community (who are essentially exactly the same) are not.


Only in the DC comics, though. Marvel characters have nearly all had this problem.

I think I'd go explore the Galaxy: a sort of one-man SETI expedition.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 15, 2006)

Sibeling said:


> The first thing I would do is design a new outfit - wearing *red *underpants over other clothes is silly.


 
Oh, you'd get along fine with Nesa on that one! I tend to agree. Not only that, but he can't be too bright if he's not figured that out in something like 70 years.....


----------



## Cloud (Dec 15, 2006)

it's supposed to be misdirection.  who'd look at his FACE when he's wearing something like that?


----------



## lou.mor432 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd visit my family in Australia. Yes, I'm boring.
Apparently he can turn back time, I'd go to last week and put on the winning lottery numbers.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd go for walk.  Has he ever done that?


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 15, 2006)

Cloud said:


> it's supposed to be misdirection. who'd look at his FACE when he's wearing something like that?


 There always are some perverts who would..


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 15, 2006)

if he can move and type and whatnot super fast, he should theoretically be able to think super fast, otherwise his super speed would result in him crashing into things. Therefore, he should go and get a few PHDs for the hell of it. imagine how much more successful he'd be if he even learned CPR!


----------



## Nesacat (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd just work on sorting out the whole red underpants situation. There is a good reason why the things are called 'underpants' and NOT 'overpants'. No wonder the guy's such a mess.


----------



## kythe (Dec 21, 2006)

I think he could be a great help in the medical field, with his x-ray vision and ability to "repair" things with his eyes.  Or with his super-intelligence, why isn't he a scientist helping the rest of us earth-people make advances?  He could be of greater use than just saving individuals here and there.  His work as a journalist seems a waste of talent...


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not so sure he's super intelligent as much as a fast thinker. If he was intelligent he'd always use his super speed, and wouldn't just fly in and stand there while the villain makes his speech and then unleashes his new weapon "capable of stopping superman provided his inexplicably unguarded allies don't aid him".


----------



## kythe (Dec 21, 2006)

ROFL! (Sorry, it doesn't let me place smilies since I'm a new user).

Maybe that's why Lex Luthor is supposed to be the super-intelligent one.  Even he makes mistakes, though.  I guess it is hard to create a comic book character who is more intelligent than we are.


----------



## ClintonHammond (Dec 21, 2006)

... I'd take Tarzan's advice.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd make faces at people trapped in airport departure lounges by bad weather .


----------



## Kitera (Dec 22, 2006)

The Ace said:


> I'd make faces at people trapped in airport departure lounges by bad weather .


 
LOL!

Hmm I would build my own sexy two storey library. Hey superman is capable of anything isn't he?!??!


----------



## Tau Zero (Dec 22, 2006)

As Superman, i would be one lonely guy.  If you haven't read it, check out

Man of Steel, Woman of Kleenex by Larry Niven.

Which can be found here:

Man of Steel Woman of Kleenex


----------



## kythe (Dec 22, 2006)

Woah.  I don't think I've seen interspecies mating described so, uh, explicitly, since people were writing about Vulcan/human relationships in Star Trek.  I think the article is based more on assumptions than known fact.  Interesting points, though.


----------



## Blue Tyson (Dec 26, 2006)

Cloud said:


> --what would you do?
> 
> --given that you could travel around the world in a blink of the eye and didn't need to sleep, how would you fill your hours? (other than saving the world and working at the Daily Planet)
> 
> ...




Wouldn't be a feral cat problem or a feral rabbit problem here after I took Krypto hunting a few times.


----------



## iratebeaver (Jan 9, 2007)

man if i was superman in my off season of saving the world i think i would become a gymnast. i do it just for the kicks and giggles that i would get when it "seemed" that i hovered in the air for a little bit so i could get that third flip in. that would make me laugh


----------



## The Ace (Jan 9, 2007)

Stick Bush and Blair on the Moon


----------

